# Help with iTunes audio configurations! Computer crashed..



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

A couple of days ago our hard drive failed and we lost everything on it, so I am back to installing iTunes, etc. Luckily my music was backed up to my external hard drive so I didn't lose all of that. I have my songs back into iTunes, but when I go to open it, it says "itunes has detected a problem with your audio configurations. Playback may not operate properly." They are right, there is no playback when I am in iTunes. I have searched support and I'm not finding anything to change. The only suggestion I've seen so far is to remove Quicktime and then install it again....did that, no change. Anyone have any idea what I need to change to get iTunes to playback again? I'm sure it's some setting that got messed up with the hard drive failing, but I just don't know where to go from here. Can anyone help??


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nothing of this, but I will take a shot.... do other things that use speakers such as windows media player work well? 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you tried completely removing itunes (not just quicktime) and reinstalling? Google search "remove itunes" and one of the first entries from apple support is step by step instructions for this. I did it a couple of days ago due to some problems with my itouch sync and its easy. Under "steps" it tells you exactly what to remove and in what order to remove them. Everything in you library will reinstall automatically. Just a quick thought...click on some of your songs. Do they still have checks in the box to the left or exclamation points?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Hubby ended up finding out it had something to do with the sound drivers. They didn't get completely downloaded or something when he reinstalled everything after the crash. Everything is up and running again and I have sound!


----------

